# Horsehair Bracelets



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey all  I came up with an idea for Christmas presents for some friends, and I didn't think that they would turn out as well as they did. Just wanted to know what you guys thought of them, and if you had the chance do you think you would want to pay for something like this? I know they aren't great, but I'm looking for ideas to help pay for finals next year. My mom is taking photos for people and the money for that is going towards it too. Just thought it would be cool to make some money doing something I enjoy  and by no means do I think I could make a living off of it lol.

The first one was from a palomino, I thought the different tones turned out pretty cool in the braid.

The second one was a little shorter because the girl has a small wrist


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow that is very nice!!! i "attempted" to do one but it just didnt work out for me


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Haha, aww im sorry. i know the ends dont looked very good wrapped in wire, but i couldnt find any end caps at the local craft stores so i had to compromise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

no i think they look awesome


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazing! I want to buy one. If your up to it send me a message and we will talk it over.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I would love to learn how to make these, I have have seen some really nice ones but they are so expensive! 
Yours look good to me !


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

@TwilightArabians I sent you a PM 

and for everyone else, I am accepting orders


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are awsome! You're really talented. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! I really love them. I actually love how you did the wrapped wire on the ends, it adds a creative touch to it  How much do you charge?


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I got some new end caps, had to search everywhere haha.









I still prefer the smooth over the wire, but they are much neater and actually more sturdy.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I would love one, very pretty. 
I would buy one probably.. Could you message me, about one.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I would love to have one of these, they are gorgeous! Can we send you the hair or do you just get it from yours?


----------

